# Corsair 900D



## mprahladka (Feb 7, 2014)

After reading numerous reviews online I have decided to buy this cabinet. 

But I am having a hard time sourcing it. Nobody seems to have it for sale and the 'Where to Buy' list on corsair's website is absolutely dubious. I need this in Kolkata but if push comes to shove I can get it delivered in Delhi and ship it myself to Kolkata (owing to the horrendous Form 50 requirements here in WB).

Can anyone help me find it?


----------

